# Getting Late night missed Calls from weird numbers for past 2 Days



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys,kind of need help in this matter...i am getting late night missed calls from some strange numbers...

+447937947111- this one called at 2:30 in the morning...

+447937947162- this number called yest as well...

Are these international numbers?...are these some kind of scam or something...a friend told me to avoid calling this number or even picking it up..i did answer the second one but got disconnected later & my bill shot up quite a bit..Can anyone throw light on these so called telecom scams..how do i stop them from calling me?

EDIT:- +44793794160 givess a missed call at 8am...wtf is going on??What should i do??This is getting annoying...how the hell did they get my number??Help..


----------



## Gollum (Sep 14, 2012)

+44

looks like international
someone got the wrong number


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 14, 2012)

How were you billed for receiving the call.. ? ..


----------



## REY619 (Sep 14, 2012)

+44 is UK's code.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 14, 2012)

Google those telephone numbers. Others have also faced the same problem.

telefonnummer.us/en/447937947111/


----------



## Piyush (Sep 14, 2012)

It happened with me too, though only once
I received the call and after picking it up, for like 16 secs of conversation, Rs 15 were deducted.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

be careful its a scam!! .. I got a call from Oman.. when picked the call got disconnected..


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Sep 14, 2012)

even i use to get missed calls from no's starting from +375,these are international premium no's something,you will be charged upto 50rs if i am not wrong. Premium-rate telephone number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't remember the exact number , I think the area code was +372 , and when i checked it was from Estonia. I think thats a gulf country. 

I don't  have any relatives or friends in Estonia . It was a scam for sure. It happened months back from now. I got them in morning.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2012)

I get calls from this no 0140* -
0140'9490041'
never picked it up though


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

I reported this to Airtel CC , but in vain. Those C.C. idiots said it was a test call from Airtel....and you might gt them again.  I was like ......arghhhhhhh. :


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't ever answer the calls from those suspicious numbers.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> I get calls from this no 0140* -
> 0140'9490041'
> never picked it up though



Hello Sir, would like a new credit card. Even if you already have, this one is great. Free. Get 1 ticket free for 1 you buy. Rewards point. But sir it is free, why don't you get it. Please sir, why not ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you working in an Organization/project, that involves Onsite folks? OR
Your onsite friends playing franks with you?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2012)

just got a missed call from 375333540581 22mins ago....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2012)

DoT had already issued a warning against these scams. DO NOT pick or call back, else you're responsible. Report them to TRAI/DoT.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> It happened with me too, though only once
> I received the call and after picking it up, for like 16 secs of conversation, Rs 15 were deducted.



Thanks for the response guys..yeah i picked up & i got charged for it as well...



Gearbox said:


> Are you working in an Organization/project, that involves Onsite folks? OR
> Your onsite friends playing franks with you?



erm..nope..not working for any organisation/project..this thing started just out of the blue...i piked up again today evening & again after i pick..the call gets disconnected..if this is a prank,it must be one costly prank...



dashing.sujay said:


> DoT had already issued a warning against these scams. DO NOT pick or call back, else you're responsible. Report them to TRAI/DoT.



Thanks a lot..wish i had seen this msg sooner..similar number called at 5:30..picked up & after that disconnected...this is frustrating really...


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2012)

Who is behind all this cell n what will they gain from this ....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

^Money!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2012)

How do they gain money from this ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2012)

^^may be selling your mobile number.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 15, 2012)

Missed calls from abroad? Trai regulates ISD in prepaid phones | Firstpost

It works in this way.

The chor telecom companies tie-up with someone and make 'em do this.

1. You get a missed call from a premium number
2. Most People do not check the number they received missed call from and end up calling back.
3. They keep you busy as long as they can. 
4. You get charged about Rs. 20-Rs.30. Sometimes as high as Rs. 50 or Rs. 100


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

They can even clone your SIM.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Missed calls from abroad? Trai regulates ISD in prepaid phones | Firstpost
> 
> It works in this way.
> 
> ...



Hearing it for the 1st time. 
I guess attending the calls wont take any credit from mobile. Am i right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

^No, you're wrong.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol... Got spam mail type SMS for the first time on my phone:


> Your Mobile has been awarded £850,000.00 GBP in Coca-Cola mobile star award promo UK, to claim contact us via E-mail;cocacolapz@hotmail.co.uk


:[


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Lol... Got spam mail type SMS for the first time on my phone:
> :[



LOL..i get those types of smses every week...


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2012)

I get messages like this from a mobile number. Dont know whether it really comes from Facebook or some scam-mobile-number.



> From:9232232665
> Mogesh wants to connect on Facebook: *fb.me/<some alphanumeric>.
> Reply "Stop" to stop getting facebook texts.



I guess if fb really sends me messages, it should be like TM-FACEBOOK or something like that!
Anyone experiencing this?

Btw, am not in facebook


----------



## KDroid (Sep 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^No, you're wrong.



Incoming calls, AFAIK, of any type are free. Aren't they?



Gearbox said:


> I get messages like this from a mobile number. Dont know whether it really comes from Facebook or some scam-mobile-number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facebook uses that 92322- series.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks like the missed calls have resumed...

got a missed call at 10:30 from

+447937947161

& another one at 10:55pm from

+447937947156

How do i stop this??Should i call vodafone for this??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> They can even clone your SIM.


----------



## Vignesh B (Sep 17, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> It looks like the missed calls have resumed...
> 
> got a missed call at 10:30 from
> 
> ...


Yes, they should provide some work around.



dashing.sujay said:


> They can even clone your SIM.


Are you serious? 
At least for now we won't pickup suspicious numbers. But suppose say some Indian also starts these activities, then his number will appear legitimate, then what to do?



KDroid said:


> Missed calls from abroad? Trai regulates ISD in prepaid phones | Firstpost
> 
> It works in this way.
> 
> ...


 



Vyom said:


> Lol... Got spam mail type SMS for the first time on my phone:
> :[


Complain to your service provider. Certain times they do help.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Yes, they should provide some work around.
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> ...



Beware of missed calls that can clone your SIM


New Delhi: A new trend of cloning SIM cards by giving missed call is on the rise. Reportedly, missed call from numbers starting +92, #90 or #09 are dangerous and can clone your SIM when you call back the number.

According to reports, more than one lakh subscribers have fallen prey to this new telecom menace.
Beware of missed calls that can clone your SIM


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Beware of missed calls that can clone your SIM
> 
> 
> New Delhi: A new trend of cloning SIM cards by giving missed call is on the rise. Reportedly, missed call from numbers starting +92, #90 or #09 are dangerous and can clone your SIM when you call back the number.
> ...



proof please.. being a electronics graduate.. I would like to know/investigate if it is even possible to clone a SIM over GSM network.

EDIT: SIM Card cloning using separate hardware is still possible. i'm talking about SIM card cloning when on call..


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2012)

^nope sims cant be cloned
got a call from a 375 number, was fast enough to pick it up, it disconnected instantly 
the scam is just calling back on the number and you lose balance, because it's a premium number


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

sim card cloning requires physical access to sim card.also just for future reference for technology/science news do not trust Indian media as most of them just sensationalize the issue to get more ratings(remember those mysterious black monkey rumors running 24*7 which even inspired the movie Delhi-6).


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we ask the Service Provider to block ISD calls to out cellphone ???


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> sim card cloning requires physical access to sim card.also just for future reference for technology/science news *do not trust Indian media* as most of them just sensationalize the issue to get more ratings(remember those mysterious black monkey rumors running 24*7 which even inspired the movie Delhi-6).



I agree with that.



Rishi. said:


> Can we ask the Service Provider to block ISD calls to out cellphone ???



I think we can activate/deactivate ISD facilities only with our mobile number. Not others.


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> They can even clone your SIM.


Nope. seriously. :/


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2012)

Sue them. -


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2012)

ico said:


> Nope. seriously. :/



That's not which I believe, but just stated the so called "reports". I know they're dumb, but just thought sharing it (and the pun)


----------



## dan4u (Sep 18, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> It looks like the missed calls have resumed...
> 
> got a missed call at 10:30 from
> 
> ...


try telling vodafone about this, its definitely not a test call or any such thing. did you try calling back? I don't think its an international number, its probably a Satellite phone being used by scammers .


----------



## KDroid (Sep 18, 2012)

ico said:


> Nope. seriously. :/


SIM cards can be cloned. Not over phone call though.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2012)

^in the 90s prolly, not any more 
find me one report where a sim actually got cloned, instead of service providers warning people of that happening... .seems to be another one of those sms rumours
pls dont link youtube videos and tutorials on how to do it, looking for indian news story where it has happened recently
oh ok found one... hmm... *in.news.yahoo.com/-clone--sms-baffles-cops.html still something fishy


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2012)

^ Is this like email forging? like sending from reliable organizationS?

I think, we can send messages from one's mobile numbers, by connecting via Bluetooth!

BLUEJACKING, i guess?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^in the 90s prolly, not any more
> find me one report where a sim actually got cloned, instead of service providers warning people of that happening... .seems to be another one of those sms rumours
> pls dont link youtube videos and tutorials on how to do it, looking for indian news story where it has happened recently
> oh ok found one... hmm... 'Clone' SMS baffles cops - Yahoo! News India still something fishy



There was a news I saw on TV of some post paid SIMs being cloned.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2012)

hmm, would highly doubt it, unless you are in control of the sim. can say this just because of how easy it is for the service providers to replace lost sims, there are certain security measures from their side as well. think it takes several days of use for the cards to be cloned anyway, and suspicious of what economic use such an operation would have

found one that makes sense, so yeah, it does happen : The Hindu : New Delhi News : SIM card cloning case detected, 7 held but this is from 2005


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2012)

KDroid said:


> SIM cards can be cloned. Not over phone call though.


That's exactly what I'm saying lol.


----------

